# Ny jets



## dmc (Nov 21, 2010)

killing me with these late game wins...  But Sanchez is SICK SICK SICK!!!

J E T S JETS JETS JETS!!!!!


----------



## Geoff (Nov 21, 2010)

Good teams can win ugly


----------



## powhunter (Nov 21, 2010)

dmc said:


> killing me with these late game wins...  But Sanchez is SICK SICK SICK!!!
> 
> J E T S JETS JETS JETS!!!!!



Right on man...Go Jets....I remember watching the 69 showdown between Namath and Unitas They usually break my heart every year...This year looks different


Steveo


----------



## crank (Nov 21, 2010)

I tivo'd it and, disgusted with them blowing the lead, and. I thought losing the game, fast forwared the last few minutes...saw Houston's field goad in fast forward... figured that's it...well just fast forward this last minute here and check the Pat's...what the hell was that!!!  REWIND!  Holy Sanches batman!

JETS JETS JETS!!!  Never a dull finish.


----------



## crank (Nov 21, 2010)

Geoff said:


> Good teams can win ugly



Nothing ugly about it.  That was a thing of beauty!


----------



## drjeff (Nov 21, 2010)

Monday night, December 6th is going to be one heck of a game!


----------



## SkiDork (Nov 22, 2010)

Hopefully this is their mid-season slump and they're gearing up for a massive december.  

Sanchez looks great especially under pressure.

The defense is what is worrying me right now.  Hoping for a reneassiance of last years version

oh yeah, I'm also lovin the acquisition of Holmes


----------



## WJenness (Nov 22, 2010)

drjeff said:


> Monday night, December 6th is going to be one heck of a game!



Yeah, I'm REALLY looking forward to this one.

Pats will have some extra time to prepare thanks to the Thanksgiving game next week...

Can't wait to see what happens on 12/6!

-w


----------



## SkiDork (Nov 22, 2010)

WJenness said:


> Pats will have some extra time to prepare thanks to the Thanksgiving game next week...



Jets too...


----------



## HD333 (Nov 22, 2010)

drjeff said:


> Monday night, December 6th is going to be one heck of a game!



Big game.  Can't wait.


----------



## JerseyJoey (Nov 22, 2010)

Kardiac Kids


----------



## drjeff (Nov 22, 2010)

WJenness said:


> Yeah, I'm REALLY looking forward to this one.
> 
> Pats will have some extra time to prepare thanks to the Thanksgiving game next week...
> 
> ...



Pats will have about 8 extra hours to prep compared to the Jets.  The Jets play the Bengals Thanksgiving  night in the "late" game.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 22, 2010)

HD333 said:


> Big game.  Can't wait.



I'd imagine, atleast in the Northeast Market, that ESPN will have some BIG ratings that night.  And more importantly, fans of BOTH teams won't be subjected to listening to Chris Collins-worthless's call as they would if it was a Sunday nighter


----------



## WJenness (Nov 22, 2010)

drjeff said:


> Pats will have about 8 extra hours to prep compared to the Jets.  The Jets play the Bengals Thanksgiving  night in the "late" game.



Oh right... I keep forgetting that we've move past the days of Lions and Cowboys as the only games on Thanksgiving.

-w


----------



## dmc (Nov 22, 2010)

HD333 said:


> Big game.  Can't wait.



I'm stoked as well..  Already told people I'm not traveling that night..


----------



## ChileMass (Nov 22, 2010)

Can't believe Houston blew that game.  Their defense just sucks. But - good teams win ugly and win lucky, so gotta give that to the J-E-T-S.  Pats were lucky yesterday, too, but against a MUCH better team.    

Damn, I hate the freakin' Jets.  Dec 6 will be a big game.......


----------



## drjeff (Nov 22, 2010)

ChileMass said:


> Can't believe Houston blew that game.  Their defense just sucks. But - good teams win ugly and win lucky, so gotta give that to the J-E-T-S.  Pats were lucky yesterday, too, but against a MUCH better team.
> 
> Damn, I hate the freakin' Jets.  Dec 6 will be a big game.......



Taking away their head to head game on December 6th.  The Pats have The Lions, The Bears, The Packers, The Bills and the Dolphins left

The Jets have The Bengals, The Dolphins, The Steelers, The Bears and The Bills left.

Pretty even schedule left for both teams.  Going to be interesting to see how the rest of the season and playoff seeding plays out


----------



## Geoff (Nov 22, 2010)

drjeff said:


> Taking away their head to head game on December 6th.  The Pats have The Lions, The Bears, The Packers, The Bills and the Dolphins left
> 
> The Jets have The Bengals, The Dolphins, The Steelers, The Bears and The Bills left.
> 
> Pretty even schedule left for both teams.  Going to be interesting to see how the rest of the season and playoff seeding plays out



I'm wondering if the Bears are a fraud team?   Other than Green Bay at home, they have eactly zero wins over teams with a winning record and any shot at the playoffs.   Wins are against Detroit at home, Carolina, Buffalo, Miami with no quarterback, Minnesota (Brad Childress RIP), Seattle, and Dallas.  I guess Dallas still had Romo so they were a little better team then.

I have a freakin' 9pm Monday night call to Taiwan every week.   It's going to be tough to multi-task.


----------



## 2knees (Nov 22, 2010)

drjeff said:


> Taking away their head to head game on December 6th.  The Pats have The Lions, The Bears, The Packers, The Bills and the Dolphins left
> 
> The Jets have The Bengals, The Dolphins, The Steelers, The Bears and The Bills left.
> 
> Pretty even schedule left for both teams.  Going to be interesting to see how the rest of the season and playoff seeding plays out



holy cupcake schedule.  so the winner of the head to head wins the division.


----------



## SkiDork (Nov 22, 2010)

when you're sitting with the best record in football, all other teams look like cupcakes


----------



## WJenness (Nov 22, 2010)

I think both teams have one 'hard' game ahead... Packers for the Pats and Steelers for the Jets.

We'll see how those shake out.

-w


----------



## JimG. (Nov 22, 2010)

SkiDork said:


> The defense is what is worrying me right now.  Hoping for a reneassiance of last years version



No pass rush without blitzing...it will be their ultimate undoing. They need an all-pro defensive end.

But they are extremely entertaining to watch. And this Giants fan has to say that Sanchez is outplaying Eli at this point.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 22, 2010)

WJenness said:


> I think both teams have one 'hard' game ahead... Packers for the Pats and Steelers for the Jets.
> 
> We'll see how those shake out.
> 
> -w



Advantage Pats then, since the Pats get the Packers in Foxboro, whereas the Jets get to travel to Hienz to take on the Steelers.  Also, not that Miami has been a factor in a few weeks, but the Jets have to travel to Miami and the Dolphins get to play in what I'm sure will be a "warm, balmy" Gillette Stadium on January 2nd.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 22, 2010)

2knees said:


> holy cupcake schedule.  so the winner of the head to head wins the division.



*If* the season for both teams continues as it's going now, the outcome of the December 6th game will likely determine who will be the 1 seed and who will be the 5 seed in the AFC.  That 5 seed wildcard team could have a tough 1st playoff game, as if things continue like they look like is happening now, that 5 seed could very well have to travel to San Diego for their 1st round game and take on a Chargers team that *might* be starting to play like folks thought they'd be playing all season long.

Without a doubt, this upcoming playoff season looks like it could be a really good one with the overal parity in the NFL this year.  IMHO it's not that much of a stretch to say that all 12 teams that make the playoffs will have a decent chance of winning the Superbowl


----------



## 4aprice (Nov 23, 2010)

drjeff said:


> Advantage Pats then, since the Pats get the Packers in Foxboro, whereas the Jets get to travel to Hienz to take on the Steelers.  Also, not that Miami has been a factor in a few weeks, but the Jets have to travel to Miami and the Dolphins get to play in what I'm sure will be a "warm, balmy" Gillette Stadium on January 2nd.



The Miami game is in NJ.  Not that the Jets will have an easy time with them.  Its just nice to see them pulling out games that in the past would have been big L's.  NE and Pittsburgh should be fun games to watch.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Nov 25, 2010)

I was at the Jets game on Sunday.  It sucked when they blew the lead but it was pandamonium when they got that that touchdown with 10 seconds left.  I'm glad I stayed.  Half the stadium left after Sanchez threw that pick.

When the Jets got that catch in the red zone and the stadium erupted they showed a shot of the outside of the stadium and you saw all the people who were walking away stop and look back when they heard the cheers.

Oh yeah and when the guy ran on the field that was pretty entertaining too.


----------



## Rushski (Nov 30, 2010)

Pats by 17...  That's what a former co-worker thinks.  I think it will be closer, but still a Pats win.

Jets have played better O lately to go along with their decent D, but still not enough weapons to score points as Sanchez is still green, not just in uniform.


----------



## ChileMass (Nov 30, 2010)

Since the Jets' 28-14 win in Sept, the Pats have exited Randy Moss and added Danny Woodhead, Deion Branch and Logan Mankins.  

Chung and McCourty have stepped up to be included in the same conversation with Cromartie and Revis, and Welker's knee has had 2 months to get stronger.  

Brady is playing his best ball of the season right now.  

Jets have 2 wins against teams with .500 record or better, Pats have 5.  

Pats blew Sept game in NJ by trying to force the ball deep to Moss.  The "new/old" Pats' offense will score 30+ at home, just need to keep the Jets to something less than that.  

Pats by 7-10 points  (Pats 33, Jets 24).


----------



## dmc (Nov 30, 2010)

This game makes me nervous as a Jet fan...  The Jets find ways to win.  Thats the saving grace that makes me think the Jets win by a field goal.  

But still nervous..

Mainly cause I've been talking a ton of trash...    They need to come out hitting early to stand a chance..  None of this late win crap..


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Nov 30, 2010)

I think this will be payback for the Pats this team is alot different from the one that lost week 2 the defense has been a work in progress all year and is coming together the last 5weeks, the jets havent lost on the road i believe but the magic is gonna run out for them finally dec 6


----------



## SkiDork (Nov 30, 2010)

I love being the underdog in this one.


----------



## dmc (Nov 30, 2010)

SkiDork said:


> I love being the underdog in this one.



Feels - well... normal..


----------



## Geoff (Dec 1, 2010)

dmc said:


> Mainly cause I've been talking a ton of trash...



I thought that was reserved for Yankees and Giants fans.

As a life-long Red Sox fan, I appreciate true Jets fans.   It's easy to root for the team that wins all the time.   I'm also a life-long Patriots fan and lived through all those years when they had a talented team and always found some way to snatch defeat out of the jaws of victory.   There are now all these bandwagon Patriots fans who are just as bad as Yankees fans.   Where were they before 2001?

Can't wait until Monday!


----------



## campgottagopee (Dec 1, 2010)

Just remeber this-----Sanchez got herpes while in training camp here in Cortland :lol:


----------



## SkiDork (Dec 1, 2010)

campgottagopee said:


> Just remeber this-----Sanchez got herpes while in training camp here in Cortland :lol:



how do u know?


----------



## campgottagopee (Dec 1, 2010)

SkiDork said:


> how do u know?



Small town;-)


----------



## Geoff (Dec 1, 2010)

campgottagopee said:


> Just remeber this-----Sanchez got herpes while in training camp here in Cortland :lol:



A true Dirty Sanchez


----------



## campgottagopee (Dec 1, 2010)

Geoff said:


> A true Dirty Sanchez



:beer:


----------



## dmc (Dec 6, 2010)

Lets see if the evil Belichick can beat the Jets... 

http://www.nytimes.com/2010/12/07/sports/football/07rhoden.html


> “I think he’s the No. 1 coach in this league,” Ryan said. “That’s undisputable. He’s smart. He gets his team going every year. He’s a great evaluator of talent. I do admire him, as a son of a coach. Do I want to be like him? No, I want to be like myself, but I want to have the success that he’s had through the years.”


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Dec 6, 2010)

will be fun tonight...mrs quattro likes the jets, i'm a new englander.....same goes when the yanks play the sox.....


----------



## KingM (Dec 6, 2010)

Sanchez is the last guy on my fantasy team to play this week. Fortunately, my team has already won for the week, so I can say without contradiction that I hope he throws a ton of interceptions and gets sacked early and often.

Go Pats!


----------



## WWF-VT (Dec 6, 2010)

38-3 with 14:57 to go.  Great Jets defense!


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 6, 2010)

45-3

Run it up Bill


----------



## Wish2ski (Dec 6, 2010)

WOW did not see this score coming..The pats are for real this year..


----------



## WJenness (Dec 6, 2010)

Wow... this is a HUGE surprise...

AWESOME... but HUGE surprise.

-w


----------



## Geoff (Dec 6, 2010)

A serious spanking.   The Jets don't have the QB play to be effective playing from behind.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 6, 2010)

I thought the Pats would win fairly comfortably.  Brady is pretty much unbeatable in Foxboro.  Was at the Pats - Jets game last year in Foxboro where they killed them.  Didn't think it was going to be the embarrasment that this turned out to be.  

Last four game stretch maybe the best of Brady's career.  Dominating offense, but different than 07 because he's spreading the ball around so much.  I much prefer this offense with Branch than the offense we had with Moss.  So difficult for the other teams to game plan for. The two versatile rookie tight ends are the key.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Dec 6, 2010)

Had full confidence in the Pats, just did not expect the smackdown!


----------



## drjeff (Dec 7, 2010)

Just an AWESOME evening in the stadium! Between the total a$$ whooping the Pats put on the Jets and it being Teddy Bruschi night with a great video highlight reel on the big screen and onfield speech by him at 1/2 time to the crowd.  

Now it's time for the Pats to focus on the last 4 and lock up homefield/1st round bye!

The Jets are going to find out what their made of the next few weeks too after that loss with the Steelers, Bears, Bills and Dolphins left.  In the wild race that the AFC is starting to shape up to be,  the Jets have to get it back togethers quickly,  or else they could very well be home watching the playoffs rather than playing in them


----------



## dmc (Dec 7, 2010)

owe... that hurt...  wow... wow...


----------



## 4aprice (Dec 7, 2010)

dmc said:


> owe... that hurt...  wow... wow...



Come on. As a long time Jet fan I'm immune to the pain.  They got spanked last night and they will either respond or roll over.  Hopefully they wake up. The only ray of hope I have comes from the Giants.  A couple of years ago I was taken to a December Giant game by a friend.  The Redskins smacked them around like the Jets were last night.  The Giants went on to win the Super Bowl and that night you would have thought they were the worst team in the league.


Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Mapnut (Dec 7, 2010)

I dunno about the Giants, they've made too many bad plays and lost games they shouldn't for me to believe in them in the playoffs.  After last night, same goes for the Jets.  As a New Englander I'm eligible to be a Patriots fan, but it's no fun rooting for someone that good.

Although as you say, Alex, I do remember in the Giants' Super Bowl year that it was only in the last 6 games, including the playoffs, that Eli Manning was superb.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Dec 7, 2010)

Wish2ski said:


> The pats are for real this year..



That's what everyone said about the Jets until Monday night. Things can change from one week to the next. I wouldn't bet the farm on the Pats just yet.


----------



## KingM (Dec 7, 2010)

ski_resort_observer said:


> That's what everyone said about the Jets until Monday night. Things can change from one week to the next. I wouldn't bet the farm on the Pats just yet.



Right, I loved the game, but those two teams could play again on Sunday and you'd see a totally different result. Any given day...


----------



## drjeff (Dec 7, 2010)

ski_resort_observer said:


> That's what everyone said about the Jets until Monday night. Things can change from one week to the next. I wouldn't bet the farm on the Pats just yet.



Bingo!  They've got 4 tough games left (okay their final game against Miami on January 2nd potentially could be meaningless), but week by week, their generally making slight improvements (especially the defense) and that's great to see.  Plus, Brady is just flat out playing great right now.

But this year in particular with the parity in the NFL,  there's still a ton of football and a million and 1 questions to be decided these next 4 weeks!  It's going to be fun for the football fan to watch for sure!


----------



## 2knees (Dec 7, 2010)

I cant believe Ryan actually said "we'll remember that" in regards to the possibility of the pats running up the score.  the jets ran their mouths for 11 days!  they got everything they deserved.  I was praying for 50.  In one game, the Jets d went from #3 in the league to #8.  

Only someone as pig headed as Ryan would run his mouth about the Pats and belichek.  It NEVER ends well when people talk smack about that team.


----------



## dmc (Dec 7, 2010)

2knees said:


> I cant believe Ryan actually said "we'll remember that" in regards to the possibility of the pats running up the score.  the jets ran their mouths for 11 days!  they got everything they deserved.  I was praying for 50.  In one game, the Jets d went from #3 in the league to #8.
> 
> Only someone as pig headed as Ryan would run his mouth about the Pats and belichek.  It NEVER ends well when people talk smack about that team.



And Belechek NEVER runs his mouth... 

So what - bring some fun into the game..  Enough of this tip toeing BS..  I like Rex Ryan because he's fun and says stuff in the face of what everyone else does.


----------



## 2knees (Dec 7, 2010)

dmc said:


> And Belechek NEVER runs his mouth...
> 
> So what - bring some fun into the game..  Enough of this tip toeing BS..  I like Rex Ryan because he's fun and says stuff in the face of what everyone else does.



actually belichek never says boo.  

and ryan is an idiot.  its not his fault, its in his genes.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 7, 2010)

dmc said:


> And Belechek NEVER runs his mouth...
> 
> So what - bring some fun into the game..  Enough of this tip toeing BS..  I like Rex Ryan because he's fun and says stuff in the face of what everyone else does.



Belicheck is actually really good about NOT running his mouth off and giving an opponent fodder to motivate.

Having listened to hundreds of Belicheck interviews (pre game, post game, mid week, etc), you can pretty much guarentee that you'll hear in a monotone voice phrases like "It is what it is" / "we need to get better in all 3 phases of the game" or in a loss situation something akin to "we were outcoached and outplayed by a better prepared team"  And his coaching staff has also done a good job at getting most of his players to have a similar style during interviews.  Is it flashy, no, but the Patriot system is about the team, and not about individual players and their egos/


----------



## dmc (Dec 7, 2010)

2knees said:


> actually belichek never says boo.
> 
> and ryan is an idiot.  its not his fault, its in his genes.



yeah - it's his actions that are questionable...


----------



## Geoff (Dec 7, 2010)

dmc said:


> yeah - it's his actions that are questionable...



You mean like 3 Super Bowl wins this decade?   How many times have the Jets won the AFC-East this decade?   How many Super Bowl appearances do they have this decade?


----------



## dmc (Dec 7, 2010)

Geoff said:


> You mean like 3 Super Bowl wins this decade?   How many times have the Jets won the AFC-East this decade?   How many Super Bowl appearances do they have this decade?



no .... not that...


----------



## Geoff (Dec 7, 2010)

dmc said:


> no .... not that...



You mean trading Randy Moss to the Vikings?   or trading Richard Seymour to Oakland for their #1 draft pick?   or trading Deion Branch to Seattle for their #1 draft pick and later trading a #4 draft pick to Seattle to get him back?   or trading their #3 pick in last year's draft to Carolina for their #2 pick in this years's draft with Carolina compiling the worst record in the league?


----------



## hammer (Dec 7, 2010)

dmc said:


> no .... not that...


This?

http://sports.espn.go.com/nfl/news/story?id=3018338


----------



## dmc (Dec 7, 2010)

hammer said:


> This?
> 
> http://sports.espn.go.com/nfl/news/story?id=3018338



yes...  But I am enjoying Geoff berating me...   Like a Yankee fan berates a Red Sox fan..


----------



## smitty77 (Dec 7, 2010)

ski_resort_observer said:


> That's what everyone said about the Jets until Monday night. Things can change from one week to the next. I wouldn't bet the farm on the Pats just yet.


And why the Jets were so hyped I don't know.  Every win since their week 2 thrashing of the Pats came against under-500 teams.  Cupcake schedule.  After Thanksgiving is when you separate the wheat from the chaff in the NFL and unless the Jets get off their @$$ and turn this into a one-game hiccup they're done for the season.  The defense looked clueless without Leonhard which is something that won't be fixed in a week, or 4.  And someone in this thread mentioned their reliance on generating pressure through the blitz was going to be their undoing.  It showed up big time last night.  Sure they got a few sacks, but once the Pats figured out a blitz-pickup scheme Brady had all kinds of time to pick them apart.


----------



## Beetlenut (Dec 7, 2010)

dmc said:


> And Belechek NEVER runs his mouth...
> 
> So what - bring some fun into the game.. Enough of this tip toeing BS.. I like Rex Ryan because he's fun and says stuff in the face of what everyone else does.


 
Ryan's mouth is writing checks his team can't cash! Last night the J.E.T.S were exposed for what they are. Let the implosion of the diva's begin. But you're right, Rex is entertaining, in a "Big Hat- No Cattle" kind of way!


----------



## drjeff (Dec 7, 2010)

smitty77 said:


> And why the Jets were so hyped I don't know.  Every win since their week 2 thrashing of the Pats came against under-500 teams.  Cupcake schedule.  After Thanksgiving is when you separate the wheat from the chaff in the NFL and unless the Jets get off their @$$ and turn this into a one-game hiccup they're done for the season.  The defense looked clueless without Leonhard which is something that won't be fixed in a week, or 4.  And someone in this thread mentioned their reliance on generating pressure through the blitz was going to be their undoing.  It showed up big time last night.  Sure they got a few sacks, but once the Pats figured out a blitz-pickup scheme Brady had all kinds of time to pick them apart.



To top it off for the jets, this week could potentially be a bit of a trap game for them. Since in theory, they *should* beat Miami, and may become guilty of looking ahead to the following 2 weeks vs. the Steelers and the Bears and wondering a bit if they belong in the top tier of NFL teams.

I did find it real amusing listening to the postgame on my drive home last night when Scott Zolak was asked what was the worst thing about Brady today (last night), and his answer: his "son of darth vader-esque" outfit he was wearing at his post game press conference :lol:


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 7, 2010)

I, for one, like Rex Ryan.  Reminds me a lot of Parcells. 

It's one game.  The Pats looked damn good, but I think the two teams are lot more evenly matched than the game in September would lead you to believe or the game last night.


----------



## 2knees (Dec 7, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> I, for one, like Rex Ryan.  Reminds me a lot of Parcells.
> 
> It's one game.  The Pats looked damn good, but I think the two teams are lot more evenly matched than the game in September would lead you to believe or the game last night.



stop being the voice of reason for once and pile on.  Its FUN.  :lol:


----------



## dmc (Dec 7, 2010)

Beetlenut said:


> Ryan's mouth is writing checks his team can't cash! Last night the J.E.T.S were exposed for what they are. Let the implosion of the diva's begin. But you're right, Rex is entertaining, in a "Big Hat- No Cattle" kind of way!



One bad loss and it's "big hat - no cattle" ?

It's better then the standard "Well - we just take one game at a time" bs...  yawwwn...

Lets have some excitement!  Talk trash!  It's football for gods sake...


----------



## dmc (Dec 7, 2010)

2knees said:


> stop being the voice of reason for once and pile on.  Its FUN.  :lol:



It is... I really do understand how you Red Sox fans feel when talking to Yankee fans now..


----------



## crank (Dec 7, 2010)

As a life long Jets fan I can say that last night's was not an easy game to watch.  Brady completely picked them apart.  The Jets offense was offensively awful.  Maybe the Pats D was inspired by Teddy Bruschi last night because the Jets O made them look world class. I just hope gang green gets back on track and fast..


----------



## Beetlenut (Dec 7, 2010)

dmc said:


> One bad loss and it's "big hat - no cattle" ?
> 
> It's better then the standard "Well - we just take one game at a time" bs... yawwwn...
> 
> Lets have some excitement! Talk trash! It's football for gods sake...


 
Its been "Big Hat - No Cattle" with Rex since that stupid Hard Knocks show he did in training camp! I'm sure if Rex dresses up with a blonde wig again and does his best Clinton Portis imitation, it will get his team right back on track for the Miami game!  Bravado and trash talk seem to be a NY thing, and Rex is taylor-made for it! He's entertaining like a train wreck, you just can't seem to look away! The train just left the station last night, next stop - meltdown city!!


----------



## dmc (Dec 7, 2010)

Beetlenut said:


> Its been "Big Hat - No Cattle" with Rex since that stupid Hard Knocks show he did in training camp! I'm sure if Rex dresses up with a blonde wig again and does his best Clinton Portis imitation, it will get his team right back on track for the Miami game!  Bravado and trash talk seem to be a NY thing, and Rex is taylor-made for it! He's entertaining like a train wreck, you just can't seem to look away! The train just left the station last night, next stop - meltdown city!!



WOOOOT WOOOOOT... chooo chooo chooo..  Beat the fish!!!

Rex is great..  He's a good NYC coach..  We all like him down here.

I didn't like Belichek for the 10 minutes he coached the Jets...


----------



## crank (Dec 7, 2010)

dmc said:


> WOOOOT WOOOOOT... chooo chooo chooo..  Beat the fish!!!
> 
> Rex is great..  He's a good NYC coach..  We all like him down here.
> 
> I didn't like Belichek for the 10 minutes he coached the Jets...



Rex is more fun anyway.


----------



## Beetlenut (Dec 7, 2010)

dmc said:


> WOOOOT WOOOOOT... chooo chooo chooo.. Beat the fish!!!
> 
> Rex is great.. He's a good NYC coach.. We all like him down here.


 
We like him up here too. He's a great motivator!


----------



## dmc (Dec 7, 2010)

Beetlenut said:


> We like him up here too. He's a great motivator!



funny..  You NE/Redsox fans deliver on those photos..


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 7, 2010)

2knees said:


> stop being the voice of reason for once and pile on.  Its FUN.  :lol:



check your avatar

I can have fun too.  

won $20 last night


----------



## dmc (Dec 7, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> I, for one, like Rex Ryan.  Reminds me a lot of Parcells.



Jets fans hate Parcells too...


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 7, 2010)

dmc said:


> I didn't like Belichek for the 10 minutes he coached the Jets...



Belichik is a prick.  I LOVE that in a football coach.

I couldn't stand Pete aw jeez Carroll when he was our coach


----------



## Beetlenut (Dec 7, 2010)

dmc said:


> funny.. You NE/Redsox fans deliver on those photos..


 
Oh I don't know? Wasn't Favre a NY JET?


----------



## drjeff (Dec 7, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> check your avatar
> 
> I can have fun too.
> 
> won $20 last night



I was happy that I bet the over last night.  I figure that it would happen, just didn't expect the Patriots to do it on their own


----------



## dmc (Dec 7, 2010)

Beetlenut said:


> Oh I don't know? Wasn't Favre a NY JET?



We hate that crying pussy too..


----------



## dmc (Dec 7, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> Belichik is a prick.  I LOVE that in a football coach.
> 
> I couldn't stand Pete aw jeez Carroll when he was our coach



I prefer the funny guy in the media room...
I like Rex..   :razz:


----------



## Beetlenut (Dec 7, 2010)

dmc said:


> I prefer the funny guy in the media room...
> I like Rex.. :razz:


 
He wasn't too funny last night! :-(


----------



## 2knees (Dec 7, 2010)

Beetlenut said:


> He wasn't too funny last night! :-(



I think he's usually funny in a I'm laughing at you not with you kind of way.


----------



## dmc (Dec 7, 2010)

Beetlenut said:


> He wasn't too funny last night! :-(



Who would be during that shellacking??   
Although you do catch him smiling on the sidelines even when things are bad..


----------



## Beetlenut (Dec 7, 2010)

2knees said:


> I think he's usually funny in a I'm laughing at you not with you kind of way.


 
At least to us NE/Redsox fans! I'm sure he'll be a real giggle-puss in this weeks practice!


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 7, 2010)

Only real knock I got on Rex is his phone message last year to Jets season ticket holders.  That gets made fun of quite a bit up here in New England.


----------



## Beetlenut (Dec 7, 2010)

dmc said:


> Who would be during that shellacking??


 
The Patriots sidelines and fans, to name just a few.


----------



## dmc (Dec 7, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> Only real knock I got on Rex is his phone message last year to Jets season ticket holders.  That gets made fun of quite a bit up here in New England.



 

I love this rivalry..  It makes for good football..  And a rivalry with Boston folks is even better cause there's already a rivalry between NYC and Boston.


----------



## dmc (Dec 7, 2010)

Beetlenut said:


> The Patriots sidelines and fans, to name just a few.



U know what I meant... 

Enjoy your win! You deserve it..


----------



## Beetlenut (Dec 7, 2010)

dmc said:


> U know what I meant...
> 
> Enjoy your win! You deserve it..


 
Yes I did, but where's the fun in that?
Thanks, see you in the play-offs.


----------



## dmc (Dec 7, 2010)

Beetlenut said:


> Yes I did, but where's the fun in that?
> Thanks, see you in the play-offs.



Nothing would make me happier then the face NE again..  
I say bring it!  WTF...  

I wonder if those 2 guys in Jets gear made it out of the stadium last night...


----------



## drjeff (Dec 7, 2010)

dmc said:


> Nothing would make me happier then the face NE again..
> I say bring it!  WTF...
> 
> I wonder if those 2 guys in Jets gear made it out of the stadium last night...



I'm pretty sure that it wasn't because of too much booze,  but in the section right below where I sit the cops looked like they were escorting a couple of Jet fans out of their seats which happened to be in the middle of what is usually a pretty raucus crowd of Pats fans.  This looked more like a personal safety escort, as the Sanchez jersey and the Holmes jersey really looked to be talking some serious smack early in the game, instead of the "drag the drunk" escort.

Pats - Jets these days is such a great rivalry is not only is it a divisional rivalary and the New York-Boston thing, but there's so many players that end up being traded/claimed off waivers between the 2


----------



## dmc (Dec 7, 2010)

The only time I set foot in Foxboro was for Grateful Dead shows...


----------



## WJenness (Dec 7, 2010)

I find the post to be required reading the day after a NY beatdown....

http://www.nypost.com/p/sports/jets/jets_crash_burn_in_afc_east_showdown_AGb6Ypv8fIGy4czIWOaPIM

-w


----------



## dmc (Dec 7, 2010)

WJenness said:


> I find the post to be required reading the day after a NY beatdown....
> 
> http://www.nypost.com/p/sports/jets/jets_crash_burn_in_afc_east_showdown_AGb6Ypv8fIGy4czIWOaPIM
> 
> -w





> “We’re going to take this like men,” Jets linebacker Bart Scott said. “I know there will be a lot of bad things written about us and we’ll deserve it. Hopefully we’ll see these guys again and get another opportunity.”



yup...


----------



## Geoff (Dec 7, 2010)

dmc said:


> yes...  But I am enjoying Geoff berating me...   Like a Yankee fan berates a Red Sox fan..



More trash talk:
Hefty bag

Dumpster

Recycling bin


----------



## dmc (Dec 7, 2010)

Geoff said:


> More trash talk:
> Hefty bag
> 
> Dumpster
> ...



I hope you protect it from bears... 

You got bears in K?


----------



## Geoff (Dec 7, 2010)

dmc said:


> I hope you protect it from bears...
> 
> You got bears in K?



I got Matt Light, Logan Mankins, Dan Koppen,  Dan Connolly, and Sebastian Vollmer to protect Tom Brady from the Bears next Sunday.   I got the Pats-Bears game in high def on the plasma screen.


----------



## dmc (Dec 7, 2010)

Geoff said:


> I got Matt Light, Logan Mankins, Dan Koppen,  Dan Connolly, and Sebastian Vollmer to protect Tom Brady from the Bears next Sunday.   I got the Pats-Bears game in high def on the plasma screen.



Thats going to be a good game...  I like the Bears..


----------



## Geoff (Dec 7, 2010)

dmc said:


> Thats going to be a good game...  I like the Bears..



I'm cautiously hopeful that the Bears are something of a fraud team.

Wins against easy teams:
Detroit twice
Minnesota
@Miami when they had no quarterback
@Carolina
@Buffalo
@Dallas

Quality wins:
Green Bay at home
Philly at home


----------



## dmc (Dec 7, 2010)

PHilly game sold me


----------



## Geoff (Dec 7, 2010)

dmc said:


> PHilly game sold me



Philly is inconsistent.   They lost to Tennessee and the Redskins.


----------



## dmc (Dec 8, 2010)

Forgot that NE was playing 30 years ago when Lennon was killed..


http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/otl/news/story?id=5880125


----------



## dmc (Dec 8, 2010)

Rex Ryan buried the gameball at practice today...
Dug a hole and dropped it in...  funny...

http://www.nypost.com/p/blogs/jetsblog/ryan_buries_game_ball_from_jets_zkCU32wj00EgpeGZfXIBWK


----------



## 2knees (Dec 9, 2010)

dmc said:


> Rex Ryan buried the gameball at practice today...
> Dug a hole and dropped it in...  funny...
> 
> http://www.nypost.com/p/blogs/jetsblog/ryan_buries_game_ball_from_jets_zkCU32wj00EgpeGZfXIBWK



even that lame gimmick was stolen from belichek.

ryan should've stuck his head in the hole and buried that instead.  Then he wouldn't be able to open his gaping piehole anymore.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Dec 9, 2010)

I personally enjoy humorous press conferences, I'll actually keep watching it.  Plus they should make a good beer commercial one day.

Sure that game was tough to watch but as a longtime Jets fan it really doesn't faze me.  I get over it very quick.  Low expectaions = no dissapointments!


----------



## Beetlenut (Dec 9, 2010)

ERJ-145CA said:


> Sure that game was tough to watch but as a longtime Jets fan it really doesn't faze me. I get over it very quick. Low expectaions = no dissapointments!


 
Wow, how sad it is to be a JETS fan! I remember when it was like that with the Pats back in the late 70's and 80's. :sad:


----------



## SkiDork (Dec 9, 2010)

Beetlenut said:


> Wow, how sad it is to be a JETS fan! I remember when it was like that with the Pats back in the late 70's and 80's. :sad:



you can pretty much substitute 80% of all 4 leagues team into that statement


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Dec 9, 2010)

Beetlenut said:


> Wow, how sad it is to be a JETS fan! I remember when it was like that with the Pats back in the late 70's and 80's. :sad:



I guess it would be sad if that was all I had in my life, luckily I have a wife, kids, skiing, guitar and a good job too.


----------



## Beetlenut (Dec 9, 2010)

ERJ-145CA said:


> I guess it would be sad if that was all I had in my life, luckily I have a wife, kids, skiing, guitar and a good job too.


 
Oh I have that too! But substitute a VW bug for guitar. I meant the "*longtime* *Jets fan it really doesn't faze me... Low expectaions = no dissapointments!*" thing.


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Dec 12, 2010)

Why did i know that was going to be a mess today...looking like pretenders, we'll see... meanwhile New England makes Chicago look like misfits in a blizzard.


----------



## Geoff (Dec 12, 2010)

dmc said:


> Thats going to be a good game...  I like the Bears..



More trash talk for DMC:

Swarms of flys around the dumpster.   I think there's a dead football team in there.

They should make a ski area out of the landfill in the Meadowlands


----------



## drjeff (Dec 12, 2010)

ZYDECORICH said:


> Why did i know that was going to be a mess today...looking like pretenders, we'll see... meanwhile New England makes Chicago look like misfits in a blizzard.



How could the Patriots NOT win today, when playing in a snowstorm?? Afterall, today is the 28th anniversary of the patriots 1st epic snowgame, the "snow plow" game!


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Dec 13, 2010)

thats how football should be played....


----------



## Mapnut (Dec 13, 2010)

Can I be a Patriots fan now?


----------



## 2knees (Dec 13, 2010)

hey sanchez, come on over to heinz field.  there are a few guys who want to meet the "Sanchize" and the self proclaimed 2010 superbowl champs.....


----------



## drjeff (Dec 13, 2010)

2knees said:


> hey sanchez, come on over to heinz field.  there are a few guys who want to meet the "Sanchize" and the self proclaimed 2010 superbowl champs.....



I won't deny that Sunday PM,  I WILL be a fan of the Steelers for about 3 hours


----------



## Beetlenut (Dec 14, 2010)

Stick a fork in them! They're done!


----------



## smitty77 (Dec 14, 2010)

Beetlenut said:


> Ryan's mouth is writing checks his team can't cash! Last night the J.E.T.S were exposed for what they are. Let the implosion of the diva's begin. But you're right, Rex is entertaining, in a "Big Hat- No Cattle" kind of way!



Sanchez proved that on Sunday.  Awesome job by the defense completely wasted.  'Tis a shame.

Speaking of writing check his team can't cash... See also: Brian Urlacher proclaiming the Bears to be "the best team, period."  Yes, Urlacher looked good and almost ended Brady's no-interception streak.  But the rest of his team couldn't back up his talk.  They looked very ordinary against the Patriots on both sides of the ball at home, in traditional Bears weather.

Tim Ryan said it best on NFL Radio.  Something to the effect of "For the rest of the teams playing the Patriots - Keep. Your. Mouth. Shut.  They don't need any bulletin board material."


----------



## hammer (Dec 14, 2010)

I'm surprised that there are no comments about this one yet:


----------



## dmc (Dec 14, 2010)

hammer said:


> I'm surprised that there are no comments about this one yet:



It was horrible and pathetic..


----------



## neil (Dec 14, 2010)

Take a look at this. http://www.bostonsportsmedia.com/2010/12/who-ordered-the-jets-sideline-wall#idc-container


----------



## SkiDork (Dec 14, 2010)

neil said:


> Take a look at this. http://www.bostonsportsmedia.com/2010/12/who-ordered-the-jets-sideline-wall#idc-container



interesting


----------



## smitty77 (Dec 14, 2010)

hammer said:


> I'm surprised that there are no comments about this one yet:



Hey, I live in a glass house, too.  You know, video tapes and the like....

But since the door was opened - I hope Alosi never works again for any team in any professional sport.  That had the potential to cause some serious injury.  I think the Miami player might have helped that one along a bit, but it was still a stupid move.


----------



## dmc (Dec 14, 2010)

smitty77 said:


> Hey, I live in a glass house, too.  You know, video tapes and the like....
> 
> But since the door was opened - I hope Alosi never works again for any team in any professional sport.  That had the potential to cause some serious injury.  I think the Miami player might have helped that one along a bit, but it was still a stupid move.



inexcusable..


----------



## Mapnut (Dec 14, 2010)

I'm a little surprised at the near-unanimity of condemnation of this action.  Sure, it was dirty, and if it was intended to injure, reprehensible.  But I think when a player goes out of bounds at the opponent's bench, he's taking his chances.  They're under no obligation to get out ot the way, are they?  Suppose he just leaned forward to cheer on the ball carrier, and knocked the pursuer down. No foul, right?  (Of course in that case he would have gotten creamed himself.) 

What's the rule about pursuing a punt return out of bounds?  Didn't I see someone get a 15-yard flag for that this weekend, can't remember which game?


----------



## Beetlenut (Dec 14, 2010)

Mapnut said:


> I'm a little surprised at the near-unanimity of condemnation of this action. Sure, it was dirty, and if it was intended to injure, reprehensible. But I think when a player goes out of bounds at the opponent's bench, he's taking his chances. They're under no obligation to get out ot the way, are they? Suppose he just leaned forward to cheer on the ball carrier, and knocked the pursuer down. No foul, right? (Of course in that case he would have gotten creamed himself.)
> 
> What's the rule about pursuing a punt return out of bounds? Didn't I see someone get a 15-yard flag for that this weekend, can't remember which game?


 
Really? Seriously?


----------



## Mapnut (Dec 14, 2010)

Really. I did say it was dirty, but given that football players spend 60 minutes knocking each other down, I'd say it wasn't intended to injure.  Morally it was equivalent to a crackback or a head shot, for which guys get 15 yards but not universal condemnation.  It's a grey area because Alosi wasn't a player, but then the Dolphin player was out of bounds.  That's why I asked for clarification on the rules.


----------



## Geoff (Dec 14, 2010)

Beetlenut said:


> Really? Seriously?



The rule is that if you're pushed off the field, you have to make a legitimate attempt to get back onto the field.   You can't just run up the sideline out of bounds.   In this case, the gunner was blocked out of bounds a few yards before that wall of Jets players who weren't dressed and weren't allowed to be there.   If the gunner had run 30 yards up the sideline before going back up the field, he could have been flagged.   He got tripped before that became an issue.


----------



## Beetlenut (Dec 14, 2010)

Mapnut said:


> Really. I did say it was dirty, but given that football players spend 60 minutes knocking each other down, I'd say it wasn't intended to injure.  Morally it was equivalent to a crackback or a head shot, for which guys get 15 yards but not universal condemnation.  It's a grey area because Alosi wasn't a player, but then the Dolphin player was out of bounds.  That's why I asked for clarification on the rules.



There's more to it than rules in the game of football. First it wasn't *IN* the game, it was off the field. Really, how anyone could attempt to justify what was done is laughable. And the story could be even more disgusting than that, http://sports.espn.go.com/new-york/nfl/news/story?id=5919573 . 

It is what it is, and... 

*They are who we thought they were!
                                                                     Dennis Green*


----------



## Mapnut (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks, Beetlenut, that article answers a lot of my questions.  Doesn't change my opinion.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Dec 19, 2010)

2knees said:


> hey sanchez, come on over to heinz field.  there are a few guys who want to meet the "Sanchize" and the self proclaimed 2010 superbowl champs.....



(sound of a trumpet) Wa wa wa.


----------



## 4aprice (Dec 20, 2010)

Nice bounce back by the Jets.  Funny line on the radio this morning.  "Will the Jet fans please back away from the edge of the Brooklyn Bridge and make room for the Giant fans".  

Alex

Lake Hopatacong, NJ


----------



## dmc (Dec 20, 2010)

4aprice said:


> Nice bounce back by the Jets.  Funny line on the radio this morning.  "Will the Jet fans please back away from the edge of the Brooklyn Bridge and make room for the Giant fans".
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatacong, NJ



I watched that game end... Holy crap - Vic brought it..

I enjoyed the Jets game yesterday...  I though it was good football to watch..


----------



## Geoff (Dec 20, 2010)

Pittsburgh is a different team without Polamalu.  I changed my pick to the Jets on Saturday when I found out that Polamalu is out for the last 3 games.  Only one offensive touchdown for the Jets and that took a big penalty to keep the drive alive.


----------



## dmc (Dec 20, 2010)

A win is a win when your not a powerhouse like New England..


----------



## drjeff (Dec 20, 2010)

Geoff said:


> Pittsburgh is a different team without Polamalu.  I changed my pick to the Jets on Saturday when I found out that Polamalu is out for the last 3 games.  Only one offensive touchdown for the Jets and that took a big penalty to keep the drive alive.



Yup, the Jets have to be concerned since that running TD off the GREAT fake by Sanchez was the Jet's 1st offensive TD since Thanksgiving


----------



## 2knees (Dec 20, 2010)

ERJ-145CA said:


> (sound of a trumpet) Wa wa wa.



:lol:  I have to admit i'm not surprised though.  without polomalu and smith, the defense was missing its two best players.  although, they've been fine without smith until this point even though in the past, when he has missed extended time it always comes back to haunt them.  thankfully, the steelers get carolina on thursday so that should wrap up a playoff spot for them.  

tell me you werent sweating bullets on that last drive though.  No Heath Miller made the last two plays alot harder then they would've been.  he's a beast around the goal line.


----------



## SkiDork (Dec 20, 2010)

2knees said:


> :lol:  I have to admit i'm not surprised though.  without polomalu and smith, the defense was missing its two best players.  although, they've been fine without smith until this point even though in the past, when he has missed extended time it always comes back to haunt them.  thankfully, the steelers get carolina on thursday so that should wrap up a playoff spot for them.
> 
> tell me you werent sweating bullets on that last drive though.  No Heath Miller made the last two plays alot harder then they would've been.  he's a beast around the goal line.




freakin prevent.....

3rd and 24?????


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Dec 20, 2010)

2knees said:


> tell me you werent sweating bullets on that last drive though.  No Heath Miller made the last two plays alot harder then they would've been.  he's a beast around the goal line.



Unfortunately I was working and only found out the score after I landed in Nashville so I didn't get to sweat bullets.  *Fortunately* I was working last Sunday too so I didn't get to see the Miami game.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Jan 9, 2011)

Another great ending, too bad they have to play the Pats next week.  J.E.T.S. Jets! Jets! Jets!


----------



## smitty77 (Jan 9, 2011)

ERJ-145CA said:


> Another great ending, too bad they have to play the Pats next week.  J.E.T.S. Jets! Jets! Jets!



No no.  Rex Ryan would prefer F.E.E.T. Feet! Feet Feet!

Can't wait for 4:30 Sunday afternoon!


----------



## 2knees (Jan 13, 2011)

has cromartie gone off the deep end?  should anybody with 9 kids from 8 different women be calling anybody else an asshole?  should he ever open his mouth when the jets loaned the guy 1/2 million bucks to pay his back child support?  does the pope shit in the woods?


----------



## Black Phantom (Jan 14, 2011)

2knees said:


> has cromartie gone off the deep end?  should anybody with 9 kids from 8 different women be calling anybody else an asshole?  should he ever open his mouth when the jets loaned the guy 1/2 million bucks to pay his back child support?  does the pope shit in the woods?



Foot and mouth disease on the rampage in NY? 

Jets are scared. Real scared.


----------



## dmc (Jan 14, 2011)

I don't think they're scared... they just talk trash...   


You guys talk more trash then the entire NE team is allowed to...   
Surprised you haven;t gotten a call the Bilichick telling you to shut up...  haha


----------



## Black Phantom (Jan 14, 2011)

dmc said:


> I don't think they're scared... they just talk trash...
> 
> 
> You guys talk more trash then the entire NE team is allowed to...
> Surprised you haven;t gotten a call the Bilichick telling you to shut up...  haha



I guess Sunday will be trash day in Foxboro...


----------



## dmc (Jan 14, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> I guess Sunday will be trash day in Foxboro...



Bring it...   Stoked...


----------



## drjeff (Jan 14, 2011)

This video clip of Wes Welker in his press conference has about as much trash talking in it as you'll hear from a Patriots player.

The "highlights"

http://www.myfoxboston.com/dpp/sports/nfl/wes-welker-jabs-rex-ryan-over-foot-fetish-video-20110113

The whole 9 minutes or so of you'd rather occupy a extra 8:30 of your life   :lol:


----------



## Geoff (Jan 14, 2011)

drjeff said:


> This video clip of Wes Welker in his press conference has about as much trash talking in it as you'll hear from a Patriots player.
> 
> The "highlights"
> 
> ...



I caught that earlier today.  I thought that getting in "foot soldier" and several references to "good footwork" was brilliant.


----------



## dmc (Jan 16, 2011)

Enjoy golf guys..  Maybe get a foot manicure or hair transplants... haha..


----------



## SkiDork (Jan 16, 2011)

Big day in Jets history.  Classy move by Belichek, hugs Ryan at the end.


----------



## powhunter (Jan 16, 2011)

Jets!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dmc (Jan 16, 2011)

SkiDork said:


> Big day in Jets history.  Classy move by Belichek, hugs Ryan at the end.



Rex was right - he was the better coach today..  Maybe not the best like Blilchick but he was the best today.


----------



## twinplanx (Jan 16, 2011)

J-e-t-s jets jets jets jets!!!


----------



## powhunter (Jan 16, 2011)

Jets- Steelers..Let the 2knees trash talking begin!!!


----------



## smitty77 (Jan 16, 2011)

Like I told my 8 year old son:  The team that is the most prepared and "wants it more" will always come away with the win.

Hats off to the Jets:  They wanted it more.  The Patriots looked lost, undisciplined, unsure, and overall unprepared from their QB right on down.  Kudos to the veteran Alge Crumpler for coming up big - saving 7 points and putting 7 on the board.  I wish the other 11 played with as much fire.

That being said - I'm rooting for the Steelers next week.  I would love nothing more than to see LT retire without a championship ring.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 16, 2011)

Pats played awful.  Aaron Hernandez being off the field most of the game was a huge problem.  Not sure what his injury is.

Biggest error of the game was the Pats killing the clock in the 4th.  They ran the damn thing down for the Jets. I was screaming at the TV to hurry up in the 4th quarter while the Pats dicked around and took 8 minutes off the clock for zero points.

The four teams remaining are teams I all absolutely hate.  Lost to the Bears and Packers in Superbowls in my lifetime, the Steelers and Jets hatred goes without say.

Oddly, as much as I hated the trash talking bullshit the Jets spewed through out there all week, I am rooting for them.  My old longtime housemate in Stowe, VT is a Jets fan.  I'd love to see him experience a championship as he was 3 when Namath won the last one.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 16, 2011)

Hey good job Jets !!  from a huge Bears Fan --:


----------



## smitty77 (Jan 16, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> Biggest error of the game was the Pats killing the clock in the 4th.



I think Belichick got out-coached in a number of areas:

1. The fake-punt muffled by Chung was very un-Patriot-like.  Why try and be a team you are not?  Just punt it away and stuff them deep like always.

2. The first onside kick.  Your defense just stuffed them for 3-and-out.  Kick it deep and let them do it again.

3. Going for it on 4th and 13.  Sure the distance is questionable for a field goal but better odds of making it and only being down 7 points.

4. Burning a timeout for an injury.  For Wilfork maybe.  Anyone else - take your chances.

And I totally disagreed with Phil Simms when he said all of Brady's options were covered so he had to try and force things in the middle of the field.  He also said Brady threw more balls away in that game than he probably did all season.  This was telling of how flustered he was.  On that drive where they went for it on 4th and 13, the play before Welker was open near the sidelines for short gain, and he had someone else open underneath for a bit.  It looked like he was hoping for 10+ yard gains, ignored the short yardage option, and settled for an incomplete pass on more than one occasion.  WTF!  Last I checked a 2 yard gain is better than a ball thrown away.

Just a poor performance all over the field and on the sidelines.  Wilfork and Crumpler were the only ones who appeared ready to play.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 16, 2011)

Glad to hear that the Pats looked just as sh$tty on TV as they did in person at Gillette  

To my eyes, it looked almost like from the opening kick-off that the Pats wanted to play reactionary football and base their offensive/defensive schemes on what the Jets wanted to do, rather than a more aggressive game plan and trying to dictate to the Jets what they wanted to do.  Barely getting any pressure on Sanchez and/or the Jet back field really made it clear as to what the pats need to do with some of the myriad of draft picks they have this spring.  

Pretty much the same team that last showed up a few months ago against the Browns showed up today - not a good day to bring from top to bottom what I'd call at best your "C" team/game


----------



## bigbog (Jan 16, 2011)

Look forward to watching the game with the Steelers.
Think you're right drjeff...Brady/offensive-coordinator didn't seem to be very flexible to try a few different things like a flee-flicker or old-fashioned screen...etc.   Looked like the Jet defense was just too much today....  $.01


----------



## dmc (Jan 17, 2011)

NE didn't play badly - they were just outplayed...  

It happens... apparently...


----------



## Mapnut (Jan 17, 2011)

smitty77 said:


> I would love nothing more than to see LT retire without a championship ring.



Geez, what a party pooper!

So many unsung heroes for the Jets.  Eric Smith, Mr Good Hands and Mr. Good Tackles.  Jericho Cochery, several key catches (nothing new about that) and good returns.  Of course the whole offensive line (was Sanchez even sacked once?) and defensive secondary. But on the flashy side, I have to say that was an unreal catch by Holmes.


----------



## 2knees (Jan 17, 2011)

powhunter said:


> Jets- Steelers..Let the 2knees trash talking begin!!!



i think ryan will take care of that for us.  we'll see what happens but pissing off harrison, woodley and those guys might not be the best course of action.


----------



## smitty77 (Jan 17, 2011)

Mapnut said:


> Geez, what a party pooper!



Sorry, but I don't like him, and it all stems from his whiny rant on the Patriots doing the "Lights Out" dance on the Chargers logo after that AFC win a few years ago.  Sorry, you can't have a signature sack dance and not expect someone to use it against you when you get smacked in the mouth in your own stadium.

By comparison, each and every one of those Jets deserved to fly like an airplane, do back flips, etc. last night and every Patriot needs to shut their mouth and take it.    If you choose not to be humble in victory then you need to keep your mouth shut in defeat while the other side celebrates and dances on your grave.  Just my opinion though.

Edited to add:  I would love to see Eric Smith as a Patriot.  He was a big for the Jets as Alge Crumpler was for the Pats.  I just wish the rest of the roster showed up to play...


----------



## dmc (Jan 17, 2011)

2knees said:


> i think ryan will take care of that for us.  we'll see what happens but pissing off harrison, woodley and those guys might not be the best course of action.



F it... Write the check... Cash it....  it's that simple...


----------



## SkiDork (Jan 19, 2011)

2knees said:


> i think ryan will take care of that for us.  we'll see what happens but pissing off harrison, woodley and those guys might not be the best course of action.



sounds like they're aware of that...


----------



## 2knees (Jan 19, 2011)

SkiDork said:


> sounds like they're aware of that...



no kidding.  what's with the love fest.  its worse then the trash talk.


----------



## 4aprice (Jan 19, 2011)

This thread is so much fun to read as a long time(suffering) Jets fan.  From the relief of winning the Houston game to the pits after the Monday Night massacar, to the Dolphin fiasco, the come back in Pittsburgh, to finally beating Payton and Brady.  It's been a wild ride.  *J E T S - Jets, Jets Jets* Hopefully 2 more hills to climb.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Geoff (Jan 19, 2011)

I've been kind-a busy and/or not near the internet.  Just wanted to say:

The Jets outplayed the Patriots and won fair & square.

I have no issue with Jets fans.   Anybody who roots for a team that finds so many ways of snatching defeat out of the jaws of victory deserves their glory time.   Very much like a pre-2004 Red Sox fan or a pre-2001 Patriots fan.

The Patriots have two #1's, two #2's, and two #3's and Carolina's #2 is the #33 pick in the draft.   See you next year after the Patriots reload with younger, faster & more athletic players.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 20, 2011)

Geoff said:


> The Patriots have two #1's, two #2's, and two #3's and Carolina's #2 is the #33 pick in the draft.   See you next year after the Patriots reload with younger, faster & more athletic players.



Please, please let them use some of these for either a direct draft pick up or via trading for someone who can actually generate a pass rush more than a handfull of times per game.  The corners/safeties are decent and quick, most of the linebackers are solid.  The D-line as long as Wilfork is healthy is solid.  But what they're really lacking IMHO is that impact pass rusher, the kind of player who makes an opposing d-coordinator think about keeping a running back and/or tight end "at home" for defensive purposes more than once or twice a game


----------



## SkiDork (Jan 20, 2011)

drjeff said:


> Please, please let them use some of these for either a direct draft pick up or via trading for someone who can actually generate a pass rush more than a handfull of times per game.  The corners/safeties are decent and quick, most of the linebackers are solid.  The D-line as long as Wilfork is healthy is solid.  But what they're really lacking IMHO is that impact pass rusher, the kind of player who makes an opposing d-coordinator think about keeping a running back and/or tight end "at home" for defensive purposes more than once or twice a game




Jets have the same need BTW


----------



## Geoff (Jan 20, 2011)

drjeff said:


> Please, please let them use some of these for either a direct draft pick up or via trading for someone who can actually generate a pass rush more than a handfull of times per game.  The corners/safeties are decent and quick, most of the linebackers are solid.  The D-line as long as Wilfork is healthy is solid.  But what they're really lacking IMHO is that impact pass rusher, the kind of player who makes an opposing d-coordinator think about keeping a running back and/or tight end "at home" for defensive purposes more than once or twice a game



The Pats really need several pass rushing threats. You can always double up on one stud DE.  You need 2 so blitzes are effective.  They also need a game changer WR/kick Returner.  That gets you 10 yards better field position on most drives.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Jan 23, 2011)

It was like two different games, the first and second halves I mean.  I wish the Jets played in the first half like they did in the second, minus some of the questionable play calling near the end.  Hopefully next year.


----------



## smitty77 (Jan 23, 2011)

smitty77 said:


> That being said - I'm rooting for the Steelers next week.  I would love nothing more than to see LT retire without a championship ring.



"Tomlinson stopped short!"  No better words were ever spoken during a game of football.  When it came time for the little man to take the team on his shoulders and get them back into the game he couldn't get it done.  Game over LT, wait 'til next year!

That being said:  The Patriots vs. Jets "class" discussion can end tonight.  Rex Ryan looked like a 4 year old throwing his headset to the ground.  Check that...  I have a 4 year old who doesn't even throw that big of a tantrum.  Show a bit of restraint and lose with dignity.  Speaks volumes about the organization as a whole.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Jan 23, 2011)

smitty77 said:


> "Tomlinson stopped short!"  No better words were ever spoken during a game of football.  When it came time for the little man to take the team on his shoulders and get them back into the game he couldn't get it done.  Game over LT, wait 'til next year!
> 
> That being said:  The Patriots vs. Jets "class" discussion can end tonight.  *Rex Ryan looked like a 4 year old throwing his headset to the ground.  Check that...  I have a 4 year old who doesn't even throw that big of a tantrum.  Show a bit of restraint and lose with dignity.  Speaks volumes about the organization as a whole.*



Like Belichick never pouted or stormed off the field, cmon.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 23, 2011)

ERJ-145CA said:


> Like Belichick never pouted or stormed off the field, cmon.



Actually short of the couple of meetings after Mangini left Foxboro to coach the Jets and then Browns, Belicheck is usually pretty damned unemotional 99% of the time.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Jan 23, 2011)

drjeff said:


> Actually short of the couple of meetings after Mangini left Foxboro to coach the Jets and then Browns, Belicheck is usually pretty damned unemotional 99% of the time.



http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/f...bill_belichicks_early_exit_from_field_gi.html


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 24, 2011)

drjeff said:


> Please, please let them use some of these for either a direct draft pick up or via trading for someone who can actually generate a pass rush more than a handfull of times per game.  The corners/safeties are decent and quick, most of the linebackers are solid.  The D-line as long as Wilfork is healthy is solid.  But what they're really lacking IMHO is that impact pass rusher, the kind of player who makes an opposing d-coordinator think about keeping a running back and/or tight end "at home" for defensive purposes more than once or twice a game





Geoff said:


> The Pats really need several pass rushing threats. You can always double up on one stud DE.  You need 2 so blitzes are effective.  They also need a game changer WR/kick Returner.  That gets you 10 yards better field position on most drives.



agreed on the need for more of a pass rush.

It is also time to reload on the offensive line a bit.   I wonder what Brady's career record is when he's sacked 4 plus times.  They need to resign Mankins and look for a replacement for Light IMO.


----------



## 4aprice (Jan 24, 2011)

As a Jet fan it was a fun ride.  They made it interesting right up to the end.  I have no problem with Ryans reaction.  Thought Sanchez showed he is one tough cookie and have no problems with his play.  The off season should be interesting.  Hats off to the Steelers.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## dmc (Jan 24, 2011)

J E T S JETS JETS JETS!!!!! Always!!!


----------



## SkiDork (Jan 24, 2011)

dmc said:


> J E T S JETS JETS JETS!!!!! Always!!!



ditto.  I loved what Rex said, our mission hasn't changed - we'll chase the Super  Bowl till we get there and then we'll chase it after that.  great line...

I didn't like his ending words - you don't have the right...  I guess in the heat of the moment it just came to him.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 24, 2011)

OOOOOHHHH i'm  oh for two  !!  My Bears took it on the chin and the Jets too. 

Hey "ANYBODY" want Cutler,, he's probably thru in Chicago ?? Only good thing yesterday was the emergence of Caleb Haney who played a great 4th Qtr for a third string QB !!


----------



## drjeff (Jan 24, 2011)

4aprice said:


> As a Jet fan it was a fun ride.  They made it interesting right up to the end.  I have no problem with Ryans reaction.  Thought Sanchez showed he is one tough cookie and have no problems with his play.  The off season should be interesting.  Hats off to the Steelers.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



Sanchez, while having some moments of brilliance, IMHO, still needs to work on the trajectory of his longer passes, especially over the middle.  His tendency to have some of them get away from him and float eventually is either going to a) have him give up a bunch of meaningfull interceptions to a safety/corner playing a deep zone or b) get one of his receivers injuried when they get leveled while to having to jump up higher (especially over the middle) to make the catch and an agressive safety/corner tees off on that receiver.  Right now, he's got enough big, tall talented receivers to get away with it,  but if he looses 1 or 2 of them, he's going to have some issues

And note, that was the observation, not of myself as a Patriots fan,  but as a football fan in general who was watching last night game with zero rooting interest and just enjoying what turned out to be a very entertaining football slugfest to view


----------



## 2knees (Jan 24, 2011)

interesting game.  cant say i enjoyed the 2nd half very much but when they had to move the ball to end the game, they did.  I thought Ryan chucking the headset was kinda weak, but of all the things the guy has said and done, it doesnt exactly surprise me.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 24, 2011)

What the hell was up with that?


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 24, 2011)

:lol:


----------



## smitty77 (Jan 24, 2011)

ERJ-145CA said:


> http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/f...bill_belichicks_early_exit_from_field_gi.html



"(after a premature handshake on the field with Tom Coughlin)"

Both coaches were on the field, the game was over.  The stakes were higher and the level of disappointment much greater with an undefeated season on the line in the SuperBowl, and he still managed to walk away with some dignity. Still more class than "Baby Huey" Ryan.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 24, 2011)

smitty77 said:


> "(after a premature handshake on the field with Tom Coughlin)"
> 
> Both coaches were on the field, the game was over. The stakes were higher and the level of disappointment much greater with an undefeated season on the line in the SuperBowl, and he still managed to walk away with some dignity. Still more class than "Baby Huey" Ryan.


 
You know I recall Belichick doing that and I was a bit angry myself.  But I am a Giant's fan.  FWIW it is not the first time he has done that.  And I do agree with the statement of him being overscrutinized.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Jan 24, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> What the hell was up with that?



LOL, yeah I saw that and said to my wife, "hey I think that running back is gay, he was just dry humping Roethlisberger!"


----------



## dmc (Jan 24, 2011)

The fact that all these Pats fans hate Rex makes me like him even more...


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Jan 24, 2011)

dmc said:


> The fact that all these Pats fans hate Rex makes me like him even more...



+1


----------



## gorgonzola (Jan 25, 2011)

i'd throw a tantrum too if  the shitty play calls that i couldn't get to to my qb couldn't move the ball a little over a yard in three downs to leave me with nothing after a decent drive in a championship game....


----------



## SkiDork (Jan 25, 2011)

running it in doesn't always work... Anyone remember Jack "Hacksaw" Reynolds on the goal line stand in the SB between 49ers Bengals?  That was a classic...


----------



## bigbog (Jan 25, 2011)

gorgonzola said:


> i'd throw a tantrum too if  the shitty play calls that i couldn't get to to my qb couldn't move the ball a little over a yard in three downs to leave me with nothing after a decent drive in a championship game....



Think I agree gorgonzola.  With his(Jet's qb..?) arm..don't know what the heck they were waiting for.  All they did was tire their defensive line out by halftime...  Ya' can't open things up for the short stuff by not going deep now & then to loosen up the defensive cornerbacks/safety, not to mention possibly getting an interference call...
Bigtime, big game effort by Steelers though.....
$.01


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jan 25, 2011)

i listen to WFAN 660 on the way into work for amusement.....before the game all these guys were calling in "we're gonna win", "we can do it"....now its "they lost", "they dont know how to win".....

i never understood the "WE" aspect, unless you play for, coach or own part of the team...

but be a gracious loser....


----------



## dmc (Jan 25, 2011)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> i listen to WFAN 660 on the way into work for amusement.....before the game all these guys were calling in "we're gonna win", "we can do it"....now its "they lost", "they dont know how to win".....
> 
> i never understood the "WE" aspect, unless you play for, coach or own part of the team...
> 
> but be a gracious loser....



Whatever...  J E T S JETS JETS JETS!!!

We/They are going to win it all next year!!


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jan 25, 2011)

hey...it wasnt a dig at the jets...i like em....was just an observation


----------



## dmc (Jan 25, 2011)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> hey...it wasnt a dig at the jets...i like em....was just an observation



Cool....   J E T S JETS JETS JETS!!!


----------



## 2knees (Jan 25, 2011)

wow


----------



## dmc (Jan 25, 2011)

2knees said:


> wow



Wow is right...  Jets had a good season... All you Pats fans are in a tizzy talkin trash about talking trash...

Love it!


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 25, 2011)

dmc said:


> Wow is right...  Jets had a good season... All you Pats fans are in a tizzy talkin trash about talking trash...
> 
> Love it!



2knees is a Steelers fan

us Pats fans are let down.  We should feel pretty good about the season.  Most pundits said 10 wins, 2nd place to the Jets in the AFC east.  We won 14 games, with wins against pretty much all the playoff teams. Definitely the best regular season team this year in Football.  All for nothing without the title.

The bar has been set.  As long as Brady and Belichik are together, anything short of a championship is a failure.  

When it gets to us not even playing for a title in 40 years like the Jets.......then maybe we'll celebrate a loss in the AFC Championship again.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 26, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> 2knees is a Steelers fan
> 
> us Pats fans are let down.  We should feel pretty good about the season.  Most pundits said 10 wins, 2nd place to the Jets in the AFC east.  We won 14 games, with wins against pretty much all the playoff teams. Definitely the best regular season team this year in Football.  All for nothing without the title.
> 
> ...



Exactly  And the bottomline is that both the Jets and the Patriots will NOT have the 2011 Lombardi Trophy to display in the corporate offices.  Lets just hope that BOTH teams will have the opportunity to try and win the Lombardi in 2012 and that the very real potential of a players strike in the 2011-12 season DOESN'T happen!


----------



## dmc (Jan 26, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> 2knees is a Steelers fan



Cool - I'm rooting for the Steelers..  Great team!


----------



## Geoff (Jan 26, 2011)

dmc said:


> Cool - I'm rooting for the Steelers..  Great team!



Figures that a Jets fan could  root for a team that fields a rapist quarterback.


----------



## dmc (Jan 26, 2011)

geoff said:


> figures that a jets fan could  root for a team that fields a rapist quarterback.



j e t s jets jets jets!!!!


----------



## dmc (Jan 26, 2011)

http://newyork.cbslocal.com/2011/01/26/ochocinco-id-do-anything-to-play-for-jets-rex/

NEW YORK (WFAN/AP) – Rex Ryan’s Jets may have whiffed in the AFC Championship Game, but that didn’t stop two unlikely sources from heaping praise on New York’s boisterous head coach.
During Tuesday night’s episode of “The T.Ocho Show” on the Versus cable network, receivers Chad Ochocinco and Terrell Owens said they would love to play for Ryan, or someone like him.
“They will make it to this point every year,” Ochocinco said. “I’d do anything to play for someone like Rex Ryan or anyone who has that type of mentality.”
Owens, apparently also a Ryan fan, agreed.
“I’m jumping on that bandwagon, too” Owens said. “I was thinking the exact same thing, Chad.”


----------



## 2knees (Jan 26, 2011)

Geoff said:


> Figures that a Jets fan could  root for a team that fields a rapist quarterback.



its something that bothers me.  rooting for a team that is led by a quarterback who at the best is an idiot and at the worst, a rapist, is tough.  I love the steelers.  i've been following them since i was in grade school.  I remember parts of the super bowl against the rams and vince feragamo.  but this guy is such a tool, it takes some of the joy away.


----------



## Geoff (Jan 28, 2011)

2knees said:


> its something that bothers me.  rooting for a team that is led by a quarterback who at the best is an idiot and at the worst, a rapist, is tough.  I love the steelers.  i've been following them since i was in grade school.  I remember parts of the super bowl against the rams and vince feragamo.  but this guy is such a tool, it takes some of the joy away.



Fans usually overlook minutia like felonies and steroid use.   Ben is not a nice guy you'd send out on a date with your little sister.


----------

